# Schools in Dubai are all overpriced for the service and theres no heart



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

We must be honest.. All teachers that come to Dubai come to seek better salaries and different lifestyles. That's thier aim.. Fair enough. 

There is no true governance that cares about how educated the child is.. There all money grabbing opportunists. 

A itty bitty public school in the hills of Scotland, the ghetto os of London, the lower middle class of USA, teachers have more heart, or to be fair, they have heart but are unable to implement because the school owners just don't care to do so. 

I'm sorry, it's my opinion of so. 
I envy the Indian schools here, for thier management and modesty of thier schools, I wished for the time I was in dubai that I had an Indian citizenship to enter my kids in such schools. 

I'm just so fed up with how they are money hungry, with no real aim towards the child's education. Maybe I'm generalising, but I visited 52 schools, all of which I have loads to say about each (management , ignorance, arrogance, facilities) 

If anyone can share a positive experience plz,, I need to hear one. 

Oh...khda?!!! Are meaningless and so are thier reports.

EOI selected with 160pts sep 18,2013. ITA arrived oct 4 2013.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

simply me said:


> We must be honest.. All teachers that come to Dubai come to seek better salaries and different lifestyles. That's thier aim.. Fair enough.
> 
> There is no true governance that cares about how educated the child is.. There all money grabbing opportunists.
> 
> ...


Sorry - have you been on something tonight - your post is a meaningless ramble!
All private schools, the world over, exist to both make money and to educate pupils.
I have met some amazing teachers in Dubai - so your post is both unkind and too general (the bits that I understood).
You can still send kids to an Indian curriculum, English medium school in Dubai - even if the kids are not Indian nationals.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

An opinion is an opinion. In not sure if u hv kids to enroll in schools, but I faced a difficult time doing so forcing me to leave du in late sept. 
been through the waiting lists, sit in exams, each exam costing us atleast 500djs ea kid , just to be listed.. And we had no budget limit.. we were willing to put 100,000 dhs p child just to keep family together..All this since feb 2013..

This was my experience, I should hv mentioned my younger one has Mild Asperges.. He just couldn't pass language exams he passed math... and i would tell each school he will not pass, but they were willing to take the fee for him to fail.l then tell me we can't accept. So each school made me feel that he was contagious. I mean the most reputable. 

It's not the teachers.. It's the admin behind them.. No one has a saying.. There's no higher authority to express to. The khda was useless to me. 
I'm sure if u were me.. U would have agressively rambled too. 

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

So what were your expectations? Schools for free, kids being allowed in even though they fail? You said your child would not pass, yet you put them through the exams knowing this ? The schools here are not charities nor state funded so comparisons with other country state systems are truly meaningless. Clearly you have family challenges and good luck with resolving then, but as many find, Dubai is not to your taste and here it's 'Dubai rules' and if we don't like them, we can take our money back overseas as we desire.

You seem to be expecting a state school system, in a country where none exists.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> So what were your expectations? Schools for free, kids being allowed in even though they fail? You said your child would not pass, yet you put them through the exams knowing this ? The schools here are not charities nor state funded so comparisons with other country state systems are truly meaningless. Clearly you have family challenges and good luck with resolving then, but as many find, Dubai is not to your taste and here it's 'Dubai rules' and if we don't like them, we can take our money back overseas as we desire.
> 
> You seem to be expecting a state school system, in a country where none exists.


I had to put him through exams bcuz the schools would tell me they cannot assess him or decide without a sit in exam, they werent even willing to meet him or see his report cards. But they all said they hv Learning support, so I thought they'd use it to help them help him. 

so that's what I did I had to leave. 
It's just so weird, my son is just slower and some of the schools say they have Learning support.. But just not willing. I visited probably the most prestigious American school in dubai .. The lady bluntly told me... Your son is not severe at all , but they will not accept him. 

so, he's doing wonderfully now in the states. 
Thankfully.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Do you know how much power tearchers have,[zero] in most cases and if they do try to change things they are seen as trouble makers and given the boot.A lot of teachers do great things inspite of the admin.

You need to look at the owners of the schools who are going for the money grab.

You also needs to remember the States did not always have programs for students with special needs a lot of parents through many years had to advocate in many differnt ways to get the programs your son is now in,I know first hand.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Honey, your spelling is horrible!

Secondly, I pay an arm and a leg for my son's education but the teachers are great, my son loves his school and he's getting a good solid education. So there's your positive experience that you were looking for.

Lastly, I don't understand the whole point of your post. If your child is in the States, why bother saying anything now? A bit weird if you ask me.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Honey, your spelling is horrible!
> 
> Secondly, I pay an arm and a leg for my son's education but the teachers are great, my son loves his school and he's getting a good solid education. So there's your positive experience that you were looking for.
> 
> Lastly, I don't understand the whole point of your post. If your child is in the States, why bother saying anything now? A bit weird if you ask me.


iPhone Autospell takes over at times. 
I just returned to the states last month , left my spouse there with contract and full rented flat. We're trying to figure things out, it can't be possible not one school isn't willing to accept him. He's a good kid. 

It's good to hear your child is doing well and found a great school, this isn't my case though since last jan. 
I'm a teacher too. So I can empathise . Maybe my point towards teachers was uncalled for but I was so frustrated that the admin was so cruel. 

We are willing to go up to 100000 p child, were hoping the new schools opening next year might help reunite us.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

simply me said:


> iPhone Autospell takes over at times.
> I just returned to the states last month , left my spouse there with contract and full rented flat. We're trying to figure things out, it can't be possible not one school isn't willing to accept him. He's a good kid.
> 
> It's good to hear your child is doing well and found a great school, this isn't my case though since last jan.
> ...


Hi
Special needs provision is dire in Dubai.
Are you a mainstream teacher or special needs?
There is a huge gap in the market for a good special needs school here - why don't you investigate possibility to start one?
I think there are plenty of funders/sponsors who would be prepared to put up the money - if someone has the will to make it happen.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

I have found all of my children's teachers here in Dubai as nice and caring in the other countries we have lived in. I actually think that they deserve better salaries than they get in Dubai. I don't think they get it easy here. 
It's a shame to hear your bad experience with the system.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi
> Special needs provision is dire in Dubai.
> Are you a mainstream teacher or special needs?
> There is a huge gap in the market for a good special needs school here - why don't you investigate possibility to start one?
> ...


I'm a mainstream teacher. The hardest thing to do when you're an expat is to stop comparing at times. my kids had primary education in mainstream UK schools. Now high school in dubai for a Asperges child just seems impossible. 

That's a good idea, I was just talking about that my spouse. I certainly do have will, so it's a thing I should begin studying. 

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

For a mainstream teacher your use of text speak in some of your posts does not show a good example.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Veronica said:


> For a mainstream teacher your use of text speak in some of your posts does not show a good example.


Great judgement. 
:rolleyes; :raise eyebrows: 

I'm a mother before a teacher. I teach children the way I want my children to be treated and taught. In fact, I've always stuck up for my students and don't take admin views 100% since thier perspective is differ than mine, but this occurred in a country where I can use my teacher power. I'm sure many teachers in du wished to help me, but just couldn't. My first post was a total vent. 

An actual principal at a reputable uk school felt so bad for me, he told me off the record, " I wish I could help you but I honestly have a superior that won't allow it". 

So yup.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

simply me said:


> Great judgement. :rolleyes; :raise eyebrows: I'm a mother before a teacher. I teach children the way I want my children to be treated and taught. In fact, I've always stuck up for my students and don't take admin views 100% since thier perspective is differ than mine, but this occurred in a country where I can use my teacher power. I'm sure many teachers in du wished to help me, but just couldn't. My first post was a total vent. An actual principal at a reputable uk school felt so bad for me, he told me off the record, " I wish I could help you but I honestly have a superior that won't allow it". So yup.


Without wishing to be a protagonist here, how do you know the way you want your children to be treated and taught is the way other parents want their children to be treated and taught? I always used to stand by the old adage of treat people how you want to be treated yourself until I came to live here and quickly learned that I needed to find out how other people wanted to be treated because the likelihood was that it wasn't the same as how I wanted to be treated.

Incidentally, text speak is against forum rules and you may want to be a little careful about how you respond to a moderator


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

I actually lost the flow of the whole post and text speak, will be careful next time. 


Well, none of us really know how everyone would like to be taught or treated exactly, but to start with respecting and not judging is a good start. 
It's positive not to prejudge students based on one exam or lesson, every child has different learning styles and abilities, I'm just saying I would hope the teachers who teach my son don't give up on him the way I've never given up on students that other teachers have let go. 

It's not fair to keep saying teachers, again I forgot that they are the spine of the schools.


----------



## Utopia (Sep 1, 2011)

Have you approached the Dubai Community Development Authority for help?

If not, you should go to their website and get in contact with them...


----------



## Utopia (Sep 1, 2011)

And have you approached all schools listed under the "Going to a special needs school" section of the dubai.ae website?


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Utopia said:


> And have you approached all schools listed under the "Going to a special needs school" section of the dubai.ae website?


Yes to both of the posts. I contacted khda and informed them, they couldn't do much, since the schools claimed they had no space for learning support children and some just dont accept. 

He's been attending and is attending mainstream schools that have an SEN dept. He has very mild Asperges where his main setback is attention, he's just not a thorough exam taking person and the schools weren't willing to modify or simplify or seek possible Learning strategies. He's been on waiting lists in dubai since Jan 2013. He's coping in regular classrooms here in USA where he just gets prompts, extended times to do work or reminders. I live in a great district. 
It's just schools there are not giving him a chance to show his true ability. 
I just don't know anymore. I told my spouse to finish off this year and just come back. Though I too got a great contract offer. 

Wishful thinking.


----------



## Utopia (Sep 1, 2011)

Just to be sure, are you not confusing the community development authority (CDA) and the knowledge and human development authority (KHDA)?

From what I can gather from your posts, the CDA should be able to cooperate with schools to make changes, or to find a school that can help your son.

Anyway, if you have approached the CDA and have been unsuccessful, then I guess it is best to stay in the US.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Cda?? No I haven't actually. 

I'm already googling it. 
Thank you !!


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a friend that has the same thing as your son and she has been here for years and has only been able to find limited help ,so she is ready to take her son back to the States where there are more programs in the schools like you found out.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

LONGGOOD BYE said:


> I have a friend that has the same thing as your son and she has been here for years and has only been able to find limited help ,so she is ready to take her son back to the States where there are more programs in the schools like you found out.


Help for disadvantaged individuals is normally provided by the state, as a consequence of taxation. I have little doubt, but am happy to be corrected, that any Emirati who requires the support will get it and probably to a very high standard. However we, as ex-pats, don't pay employment taxes and so don't have the access that locals, or taxpayers can expect.

Take a child who needs significant support and go to a country where you don't pay any taxes into the system, and you'll get the same outcome. Apart maybe the UK where benefit tourism is allegedly rife.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Help for disadvantaged individuals is normally provided by the state, as a consequence of taxation. I have little doubt, but am happy to be corrected, that any Emirati who requires the support will get it and probably to a very high standard. However we, as ex-pats, don't pay employment taxes and so don't have the access that locals, or taxpayers can expect.
> 
> Take a child who needs significant support and go to a country where you don't pay any taxes into the system, and you'll get the same outcome. Apart maybe the UK where benefit tourism is allegedly rife.


While in the UK working and studying, that's where my child was first diagnosed then he got all the educational benefits and access to resources such as speech therapists and inclusion teacher. 
I love the UK.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

simply me said:


> I love the UK.


So would anyone who gets first class care and support and does not have to pay for it. if you were working and studying in another country, you wouldn't have earned enough to pay for it.

But hey ho, those are the rules in the UK - but probably for not much longer.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> So would anyone who gets first class care and support and does not have to pay for it. if you were working and studying in another country, you wouldn't have earned enough to pay for it.
> 
> But hey ho, those are the rules in the UK - but probably for not much longer.


 true.


----------

